# lyrics YOU wrote



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i saw a lady at a show
she was looking good to go
with just the right amount of fat
that's why she wears a dress like that

her hair was up and she was down
for going out, a night on the town
she got the curves that bend just right
that's why she wears that dress so tight

she had me shaken, had me stirred
i was hanging on every word
spent lottsa dough, don't you know
a dress like that just got to go

sometimes she's hot, like a fire
she gets it moving, takes me higher
that kinda love never gets old
i just hang on and do what i'm told

(a dress like that-bill frain)

still working on the tracks...


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Save me a kiss



Their fighting a war 

over in the middle east

I think they are fighting over gas

I hope they keep it over there in the sand

not here on American grass


So save me a kiss , Amy

I'm off to fight in the war

save me a kiss , Sally

I hope to see you once more


We will fire our guns, 

keep the planes a flying

and sail our ships from shore to shore

I know it's sad some of our boys are dying

And I hope to come home from the war


So save me a kiss, Lucy

I'm off to fight in the war

save me a kiss, Betty

I hope to see you once more


We will fire our guns, 

keep the planes a flying

and sail our ships from shore to shore

I know it's sad some of our boys are dying

And I hope to come home from the war


Their fighting a war 

over in the middle east

I think they are fighting over gas

I hope they keep it over there in the sand

not here on American grass


So save me a kiss, all you ladies

I'm off to fight in that war

Save me a kiss, all you ladies

I hope we all come home from the war....


Mark... 2007


----------

